

The Long Beard's Revenge - kolektiv
http://sheddingbikes.com/posts/1286998492.html

======
JoachimSchipper
Previously discussed at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1788558>.

~~~
kolektiv
Ah, my apologies, I looked for it but didn't find it. I note that the previous
submission seems to have exact same URL, something which I thought was
prevented by the submission process. A bug perhaps? Sorry, nevertheless.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
As I understand, the news.arc program keeps a list of submitted URLs in
memory, which go away when the program is restarted(?). In either case, old
URLs can be re-submitted.

This is not always bad - some people may not have seen this the first time,
and it _is_ an interesting article. However, I always find it valuable when
people point out earlier discussion, and I _knew_ I'd seen it before, so I
pointed at the earlier discussion.

For a more reliable view of what has/hasn't been posted, consider
searchyc.com.

------
olalonde
IMO, even more important: open APIs and freemium.

Among the strongest selling points of open source were:

\- The ability to extend software easily.

\- Freedom to share software with anyone.

Nowadays, almost every web app comes with a developer friendly API that let's
you extend its functionality. Furthermore, most web apps adopt a freemium
model which means no initial cost (unlike open source which frequently
requires technical skills and/or a server).

IMO, open source will continue to thrive in the realm of developer tools and
libraries but will slowly decline in the realm of consumer apps.

As a side note, it doesn't help that RMS is completely nuts. (Disclosure:
writing this from Ubuntu)

